# Zimmer/Wallfisch Live Interview 12:30 PST Today



## Dave Connor (Oct 3, 2017)

Film Music historian Jon Burlingame will interview the two Blade Runner 2049 composers on facebook.

Not sure if this link gets you there: https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/bladerunner2049?source=feed_text&story_id=10156643915384128


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

interesting, if this makes it on youtube please let us know.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 3, 2017)

Will do.

It will in fact stream on the movie's fb page. https://www.facebook.com/BladeRunner2049/


----------

